

Ask HN: Does 'hackable' have a positive or a negative meaning nowadays? - CmonDev

(for laymen)<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wiktionary.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;hackable
======
v4n4d1s
There's only one correct answer: it depends.

Edit: Possible meanings:

\- This device sucks in terms of security. An attacker can compromise it and
do stuff with it.

\- This device sucks in terms of security. I can compromise it and do cool
stuff with it.

\- This device gives users the possibility to gain root permissions and do
cool stuff with it.

